# RIP Anthonys



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517081


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I never actually met the man, and I find it a bit odd to write that I feel a sense of loss at knowing that he has passed.

But I do.

And I suspect that there are a number of others that feel the same way--people whom he inspired with his unique outlook and the way he was able to convey that outlook through prose and photography.

Condolences to those that knew him. I am truly sorry for your loss.

For those of us that never met him, his _presence_ will most assuredly be missed.

And, I may be premature or off base in saying this, but I think there's a simple way to keep his presence around: 'the anthonys forum'. Surely the moderators can find a way to create a space where all of his passion can be archived yet kept near for easy access?

I hope that this can be seriously considered.

MC

P.S. One of my all time favorite anthonys photographs:


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what happen? I just can't believe it or don't want to. RIP


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

Someone tell me this is a sick joke.....W.T.F!!!

Speechless.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

mikesee said:


> I never actually met the man, and I find it a bit odd to write that I feel a sense of loss at knowing that he has passed.
> 
> But I do.
> 
> ...


Very well put MC, I'm hurting like I lost a good friend. Only got to briefly meet him at the Fruita Fest last year and he seemed like a great guy, thanked him for all the stoke he shares on here and for the inspiration as an aspiring photographer then chatted about the Yeti lineup a bit. Went to the booth this year during the fest and he was occupied helping out a bunch of customers so I didn't want to bother him, went back later and he wasn't around and I was a little bummed that I didn't catch him but figured oh well, I'd just see him next year.

I think an anthonys forum would be a nice memorial to him. Not sure how it would work but also wondering if there is any way folks could donate to keep his web address up and running far into the future. It would be a shame to see all the inspiration he's given over the years disappear due to a web address expiring. Would be a nice way to keep a small part of his legacy going.

Condolences to all his family and friends and hopefully someone is spoiling Grendel rotten with dog treats and belly rubs right now.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Great idea, MC. An Anthony anthology of amazing, always insightful images. Man, I miss that guy and I never even met him and Grendel. What a loss.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

+ 1 to MC's thoughts.

I just can't believe it.


----------



## BIG brother (May 8, 2009)

catch22 said:


> Not sure how it would work but also wondering if there is any way folks could donate to keep his web address up and running far into the future. It would be a shame to see all the inspiration he's given over the years disappear due to a web address expiring. Would be a nice way to keep a small part of his legacy going.


Brian, I have saved a copy. If you want to do the same, use http://www.spadixbd.com/backstreet/.

There are plenty of folks out there with excess server bandwidth that could host his site gratis, me included.

His site should not fade away.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*from his GF*

http://cdittmer.wordpress.com/

what a loss. How sad...


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

That is incredibly tragic. he seemed like such a nice, and dedicated guy. sad.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Slowly fading echo,

Freehub coasting,

Hum of tires on dirt,

Smile receeding,

My heartfelt sadness.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you Anthony


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I selfishly wish I'd known him more/better, but feel lucky to have known him the little bit I did.Here's to Anthony having been a wonderful person! My heart goes out to all his family and friends.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

It has been too long since we last rode together, I mean really ride.... now it seems my opportunity to ride with you again has passed. and I am at a loss...

Good times, ALL OF THEM, PERIOD.

Singlespeedster, you will be missed, but that should go without saying.

Ride that triple in the sky.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

This....isn't.....real.....


is it?

I can't believe it.....I don't know what to say right now....

If it IS true....Mtbr now has a big hole in it.

-g


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Shakespeare:

This thou perceivest, which makes thy love more strong, 
To love that well which thou must leave ere long.

---------------------

Anthonys - a passionate life passionately shared. 

Sad sad sad news.


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 19, 2005)

_ Into the darkness they go, the wise and the lovely._


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> And, I may be premature or off base in saying this, but I think there's a simple way to keep his presence around: 'the anthonys forum'. Surely the moderators can find a way to create a space where all of his passion can be archived yet kept near for easy access?
> 
> I hope that this can be seriously considered.


I love this idea. I've spent the last two days going over countless posts Anthony started and just enjoying his incredible experiences.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Unreal.

All I can do is hope his kind, wonderful spirit is reborn in another being half as worthy. In one of the older posts that was 'bumped', someone noted that Anthony led a charmed life. _*I'd say he charmed those of us*_ who had the good fortune of meeting him.

Carrie, Ari, Grendel, and all those closest to him - please know I send my best and wish I could do anything to help cope with the impossible.

See you on the other side buddy,

glen

_my pic from 2008 GITA ride_
Attached Images


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Tears slid down my face reading about Anthony's passing. Like many, I never met the man but was drawn to his photos and his ability to make every shot speak countless words. You greatly enriched so many lives, Anthony. You will be missed.

Deepest condolensces to his family, friends and coworkers.


----------



## Singletrack Pig (Jan 13, 2004)

*My dedication*

I thought about Anthony for the duration of my solo ride today. I remembered meeting him and showing him some of the goods just after he moved to Denver, and what a creative and interesting guy he was. I thought about how much I admired the way he structured his life around the things he was passionate about.

At the beginning of the ride, well at the beginning of the first steep grunt, I decided that I damn well better make the ride count. And you better believe that I hit today's ride as hard as I could, because Anthony couldn't. I tried to wring every drop of joy, flow, bliss, pain, freedom and suffering I could from the trail. I wanted to channel all those "extra" sensations to Anthony- to send them into the universe like photons along with him on his journey.

I moved to lovely Asheville, NC several years ago and hadn't seen Anthony in years, but always kept up with his travels and photos, and could always rely on him to provide a little stoke. I know a lot of my CO friends are hurting right now- they knew him much better than I did- and I hope they can all find positive and affirming pieces in this tragedy.

Anthony was an true ambassador for the sport and the world won't be the same without him.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Aww, damn. What a loss.
My thoughts and condolences to all who had the pleasure of knowing him. I never got the chance. Just hoped to get in his neck of the world someday to thank him for his wonderful contributions to this little corner of the 'net. I always looked forward to seeing a new post from him. Thoughts and images captured in a unique and wonderful way. You'll be missed. :sad:


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

There's a lot of people in Austin hurting over this as well
he was a HUGE presence on the local MTB scene
I rode with him quite a few times and we talked bike shop stuff when I first opened up the shop.. and we hooked up for some rides when he came back down to Austin

He of course had friends that were a lot closer to him, it hit me like a freightrain when I heard the news and I can only imagine what they are going through

Dave Morse and Mark Raby come to mind and I feel for them... 

if there ever was a person who truly earned the term "legend" it was Anthony

godspeed brother


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn`t know him , but really enjoyed his threads , even I feel kinda wierd . He seems like the kind of guy that will be missed by alot of people .


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I never knew him either , but always looked at his posts and admired his work I have the worst eye for photography. Anthony had the best eye.. My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm confident the website staying up is almost a given. The local (ATX) community feels very strongly about it. Other plans are cropping up, but respect and space for his closest ones is encouraged for now (I know, don't we all feel so close to him now). 
Tomorrow, a big group will be riding in his honor, in the inclusive, no drop style he would take anyone that asked.
Tuesday night, we'll hit the original place a tradition started (before my time in these whereabouts) that is still carried over to this day: The Tuesday night R&I (for: "Ride and Imbibe").


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Nando, you simply cannot imaging how I wish to be at CP on Tuesday, as I have mentioned, that is where I met the good sir A. He obviously has touched so, so many people, it makes this huge loss easier to burden, and for that, there are these communities to thank. 
Some say that the whole internet posting thing is a waste of time, but I met A through it years ago, and shared many an adventure all over the country...offline...with him and many others that loved him, and he loved. 
aww, shucks, I better shuttup. 
Have fun on Tuesday, and tell Raby WhOAt ISS uPP, or some such nonesense!


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

From Anthonys website:

I prefer to think that I have put some part of myself on these pages.

Through words and images I have tried to share some of the things that touch me.

When we were kids, there was a feeling that was so magical that it almost defined childhood. It is hard to describe, but it is a sparkly, exploratory sort of feeling.
A feeling of newness.
When we became adults, we left this feeling behind, only to experience it all too rarely and fleetingly.

This feeling is called "a sense of wonder".
"rapt attention or astonishment at something awesomely mysterious or new to one's experience"

Try to have some of that each day.​
Thank you Anthony Sloan for allowing us to share in your sense of wonder.

Kevin


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

A, caught infrequently, catching his own perspective, at the top of the South Boundary Trail, last September.










A, wandering off to his next adventure?










I was lucky last Oct (?) when A came through town. I couldn't get away for one of the Yeti demos, but I was able to Phone In Sick and got a nice quiet ride with him in old stomping grounds.

I'm really happy I did, it was the last time I got to see him and spend time with him, and it was true Quality Time. Our tires rambling over territory known and new, our conversation rambling over territory similar. As much as I've grown as a cyclist before he left Austin, and even more so after, he still managed to teach me again on that day without even attempting to ...










MP4 video - Quicktime video


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been trying to post here but am no good with words that express emotion.

I think he could have made poetry in words and pictures out of the places where I ride, too.


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

rideit said:


> Nando, you simply cannot imaging how I wish to be at CP on Tuesday, as I have mentioned, that is where I met the good sir A. He obviously has touched so, so many people, it makes this huge loss easier to burden, and for that, there are these communities to thank.
> Some say that the whole internet posting thing is a waste of time, but I met A through it years ago, and shared many an adventure all over the country...offline...with him and many others that loved him, and he loved.
> aww, shucks, I better shuttup.
> Have fun on Tuesday, and tell Raby WhOAt ISS uPP, or some such nonesense!


Actually, Wendell, I imagine it feel like a lot of us do wishing we could be in Colorado.
As for now, ibuprofen (for a bad elbow), and off the the Greenbelt for a group ride.
F.U.S.S.Y. Singlespeed, for Anthony.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I remember riding with Anthony in a group called the Flying Monkeys in Austin. I met Mark Raby and Dave Morse in that group. Anthony, myself, and some others would hold City Park clinics on a non-regular basis.

This is from December 2002



























July 2003
Kaiser (Shawn) and Anthony









Anthony will be missed by many who knew him...and I venture to say missed by many that didn't get a chance to meet him. His impact on the mountain biking community was widely felt and unmeasurable.

D


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

My condolences and thoughts to Anthony's family and friends. I didn't know him but I've been struck by his photography ever since I've been coming to mtbr.


----------



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

I posted the story on the Yeti thread a few days ago, but I found the pics that documented the first day I met and rode with Anthony. What a welcome to Colorado! September 3rd, 2004. Seems like a lifetime ago. I'm so happy I have a record of this... I had never met Anthony before I moved to Colorado, but I knew "of" him from my days in San Antonio. He had achieved sort of a revered status among a bike forum/community there (www.bikemojo.com). Before leaving on a trip to Denver to scout out the area, I PM'd Anthony and asked about meeting up for some rides. He took me up Chimney Gulch and down Apex and enchanted forest. I always think about that ride. It was a brisk morning in Golden and the newness of riding in the mountains made me giddy. The thought that those trails were going to be my home trails was really special and I was truly happy. I often search for that feeling when I ride, but I can't recreate it.

Anthony offered to take me on the Kenosha Pass to Breckenridge ride on the CT. We had never met before (only PM'd and talked on the phone), but he was willing to share so much with me. It was only the two of us and after a 6-7 hour ride, I rode back with him in the car. On the return drive back to his car at Kenosha Pass, my throttle cable started sticking and we had no choice but to speed through fairplay. We were pulled over in a speed trap, but the marshall let us go when the car started throttling up on its own when he asked for license and registration. We laughed and prayed that we would make it back to his trusty Xterra. Of course, Anthony took the pics that day.

The Aspens were on fire that day.









He really knew how to capture the joy of riding.









...and the vastness of the singletrack in the mountains.


















This ride report is just an eerie reminder of past adventures. These things are a dime a dozen, but this one really feels like a diary entry.









Here's to you, friend. I wish we would have kept in touch after I left. I didn't fret it too much though, because you were one of the people that could reconnect on a time like no time has passed. I always knew I could count on meeting up with you here and there though when I returned for riding. I don't think I'll ever ride those Colorado mountains and not think of you. You taught me alot about life and how to enjoy it. You taught me the zen of riding. before I met you and Dave, I was just another racer boi from the tmbra scene.

Cheers, Anthony! A pic of A-train back in 2006.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

What a huge loss... one of those that shouldn't be.

Never met the man, but his contribution to the sport was huge.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

I only knew Anthony from this site, but I feel a sense of great loss. His words and pictures were not only an inspiration to me, but to all those that I shared them with. You will be missed anthonys.


----------



## WhiteLobster (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all,

A close friend of Anthony's asked me to post this:

Anthony's family has received a preliminary autopsy report. As far as I can understand it (and, honestly, I really can't...), Anthony died in his sleep, of natural causes. The coroner's office found that his heart was enlarged and are attributing his death to this condition. Apparently this heart problem has different causes, and we're not sure at this point if those can be determined or not. It does not appear that Anthony died of a brain aneurysm, as we all suspected given his family history. We do not yet have the written report, but rest assured, it will be studied and explored by his family. The good news is that Anthony most likely was not aware of any problem, and probably never woke. He died peacefully and painlessly, which is a small comfort to know.

Regarding a memorial service. Anthony's family and close friends have begun the process of sifting through his life, papers, and belongings. There is a great deal of time pressure, as the house has to be vacated in a few weeks. Given those constraints, and the fact that we're all still reeling in shock, we decided that we really don't have the energy to take on the planning of a large memorial service here in Colorado at this time. I know that Anthony's co-workers at Yeti Cycles are planning a ride and BBQ in Evergreen in Anthony's honor this coming Friday, to which all are welcome. I don't have the details on that, but have been told information on this ride has been widely circulated on the online biking forums.

When the dust has settled later this summer, Dave Morse is planning to host a weekend ride, probably in Crested Butte, in Anthony's honor. Of course, all who knew and loved Anthony will be welcome to that event as well. For those who had expressed interest in remembering Anthony with a biking road trip to Colorado, I feel that this would be the better event to attend.

Anthony's body will be cremated, and his family will scatter his ashes in Utah, at Cedar Mesa, where Anthony's father's ashes were also scattered. Anthony's family will continue to maintain his website. www.anthonysloan.com. It is an amazing repository of his photography, writing, and travel chronicles.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

We used to pass his Yeti rig often, each of our vehicles headed out into the Utah desert. Made me laugh every time I saw him on the 70. We were almost never headed the same direction, but we were always going to the same place. 

C


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

a bunch of us are doing a City Park ride on Tuesday evening in his honor
beer and fresh smoked wild pig 
all are welcome


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

His pics, his "windows into his world" , are breathless and stunning. A spirit and wander lust I truly admired, often trying to live vicariously thru his posts. Much like most posters here, I only met him thru my wanderings thru mtbr and then onto his website.

Thank you A. Thank you so much. Now all you reading this TELL EVERYONE that has made a positive difference in your life they did so and you appreciate it.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

So sorry to hear.

My condolences to his family.

I very much enjoy Anthonys work and will continue to do so through his site.

A true loss.

Dr FG.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

Saddening news for sure, my thoughts go out to his family and wide circle of friends. I never met AnthonyS but as so many looked forward to his pictures and words he shared via the web. An AnthonyS passion hit was always a wonderful bonus to my day, whether it be bike related or otherwise, his skill for composing words and images has encouraged me to explore photography further as others have mentioned.

His passion for riding and traveling was almost tangible to me via his posts, I feel lucky that I'm able to continue enjoying his work.

Thank you AnthonyS, I hope you're ripping endless singletrack, light firing in the magic hour.


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

I think that it says a lot about the life of a man when he will be missed by so many people whom he never met.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Aggravated.

Helpless.

Frustrated.

Hopeless.

Depressed.

Melancholy.

Speechless.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Made me think of this quote from Shawshank 


> Sometimes it makes me sad, though,
> Andy being gone. I have to remind
> myself that some birds aren't meant
> to be caged, that's all. Their
> feathers are just too bright...


Never met the man, but was always inspired by his threads and adventures.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i just discovered his site the other day..it is amazing. r.i.p. I'm sure your pictures will always inspire. truly you saw the world in a constant state of wonder. I forget to do that all to often. time to get back to that and stay there. condolenses to his loved ones and his friends.


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

xray_ed said:


> I think that it says a lot about the life of a man when he will be missed by so many people whom he never met.


Indeed. :sad:


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

How to remember him

I never met Anothony but I ate lunch with him on numerous occassions, visiting many of the great places he called home.

I think it would be great if we could some how permanently memorialize his contribution and love for the sport.

Here's just one thought, start a fund, or sell a customize bike part (such as a headset top cap) and all the proceeds could go to the fund.

Personally, I would like to see him inducted into the Mtn Bike Hall of Fame, as his pics are no less of a contribution to the sport than that of Joe Breeze, Gary Fisher, and the like.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

So sad. He was the primary inspiration for me to get into photography to tie together 2 passions.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, I got out of cycling because it always ended in devastating loss.

His words and vision rekindled the passion I once had for cycling, and led me back to riding and building frames again.

Not that he needed it, especially after landing the Yeti gig, but I had planned to send him one of my first few frames in appreciation for all the inspiration he provided, from one artist to another.

I'll keep his in the shop.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Still numb*

And scrolling through my pictures and remembering all the rides i had the joy to be on with him. This pic was from my last ride with him in Moab.... as we were dong a little exploring and hiding from some Texas wheelchairs


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

Me too Mordy.
I only met him once but he inspired me long before then. 
About nine years ago when I was new to MTBR I clicked on a Passion thread about the year in pictures. Scrolling through the nice pics that people posted I discovered Anthony Sloan with an involuntary gasp.
In addition to his ability to connect with us through photographs and words, he was so funny and witty I just wished I was as smart as that.
As a frustrated photographer I recently dove into DSLR. Friends told me I was mad to take that kit with me mountainbiking. Then I read something Anthony wrote. You have to decide if you're a mountainbiker who takes photographs or a photographer that goes mountain biking. I committed to the latter. I copied his camera harness ideas and found him, funny as ever, on the main digital photography forum. He posted one of his cameras for sale last week and I wanted to buy it just because it was his. I was going to crack some sort of joke about it making me a better photographer and that I'd keep it going on the trails but I need more glass not another camera right now.
He put me on a Yeti at a demo. It wasn't busy. He was more interested in others, their travels and experiences than talking about his own. I found him to be a gentle, humble person with eyes like an old soldier who had witnessed things and was waiting to see if you were someone who was capable of absorbing it. I thought that although he had encountered much beauty he had seen much injustice and irresponsibility too and that had scarred him a little.
When my Yeti eventually arrives I will decorate it in his honor in memory of Anthony Sloan.
I hope his loved ones find some comfort in knowing how much he is missed.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw the title of the thread the other day and thought that can't be what it seems, must be another sabbatical from posting or something like that. Damn, another good one lost so young (unfortunately I've lost a few friends in the last few years). I didn't know him except through his wonderful posts and pics here; there was no doubt he was one special person. My heart goes out to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

The world seems diminished today. I have been away from the forum and was shocked to see this. RIP Anthony. Though I never knew him he was an inspiration to me.


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

This is horrible news and my thoughts go out to his friends and family. All those folks in Golden who were close to Anthony, I wish you the best and I am sure his memory will live on strong in the local community and beyond.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Sad news*

I never met Anthony, but if one picture is worth a thousand words, then he and I had two lifetimes of conversations. Rest in peace and may the wind always be at your back Anthony.:sad:


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

We have posted a formal Mtbr article about Anthonys here:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/rip-anthonys-mtbr-member-yeti-employee-photographer-mountain-biker/

-g


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Anthony, I knew you well...*

For someone I've only met vicariously through mtbr, I knew you well. Ride in Peace and say hi to Dalerider for us. You two enjoy ripping the celestial singletrack together.

My prayers to his friends and his family.

Ken


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

so sad

my thoughts to his friends and family. i will really miss his words and photos...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've read a lot of these threads and have to pass along my regrets and sadness. I live on the other side of the world to Anthony but always looked for and greatly enjoyed his threads in Passion.
Why does this happen to the good guys?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking from the same side of the world as Hud - I too would look forward to the next installment of Anthony's photos. It was only last week I showed my wife his Easter Island series of pics which were breathtaking, and explained to her that it's these types of photos that just make you wanna jump on your bike and see the outside world. 

Looking at the amount of tributes pouring in, and seeing how many turned out for a memorial ride in another thread (Austin, TX), it seems very obvious he must've been one amazing person to know.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't lurk Passion too often lately and was shocked and very bummed to see this thread. I had looked forward to someday meeting and riding with him.

Anthony was someone who made a difference in the world. Obviously he struck a chord with many, many people on this forum and others with his amazing photographs and equally high quality text . But I was more struck with how he treated others in his everyday life and travels to far away places.

To me, the "Wilson Project" he put together particularly stands out as a testament to the man's character. He was not just content to go to Cambodia, he wanted to take volleyballs and art supplies to give to the local kids and orpanages. How many people do you know who would do this sort of thing?

The world was a little better place because of Anthony Sloan. Those who new him should celebrate having been a part of his life. My condolences and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow. 

I've been a lurker for over 10 years now, coming out to post on occasion. What a terrible thing to find out, logging in because I couldn't sleep at 2am. It's literally almost unbelievable. I was saddened by his earlier self-imposed exile; this is just altogether indescribable. I never met him or spoke to him, but I yearned to have a life like his. As a writer and a photographer, reading his posts made me want to dump school, the job, the entire midwest and move out to the desert and do what I love, carry the camera and just ride.

Wow. The passing of a man I've never met made me cry for the first time in years. What does that tell you about that man? Anthony, I know you're someplace great right now. My heart goes out to your family and your girlfriend and all the many people I know are missing you right now. I only hope that I can live one day with the Passion you seemed to live your entire life. Rest In Peace, buddy. I bet the views are breathtaking up there.

-Pete


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend of Anthony's here in Austin is compiling something for Anthony's family. So I was doing some digging around for more photos to contribute. And I came across this one, from the fall of 2007, which is probably my favorite.

What a complex and beautiful person.


----------

